# Deep Fried Peanut Butter recipe...



## kleenex (Dec 9, 2013)

Deep Fried Peanut Butter | DudeFoods.com Food Blog & Reviews

You know those two just have to go together.


----------



## Addie (Dec 9, 2013)

kleenex said:


> Deep Fried Peanut Butter | DudeFoods.com Food Blog & Reviews
> 
> You know those two just have to go together.



Of course the jelly wouldn't freeze. To much sugar in it. But a great idea. I wonder if the Peanut Butter Sandwich Shop in New York has seen this?


----------



## cave76 (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh my!!! LOL Goes right along with Deep Fried Twinkies. 
Another recipe on that site was Pancake Stuffed French Toast!


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 10, 2013)

Addie said:


> Of course the jelly wouldn't freeze. To much sugar in it. But a great idea. I wonder if the Peanut Butter Sandwich Shop in New York has seen this?



Would this work?  Freeze the PB.  Before you wrap the bread around it, spread some jelly on the bread.  The jelly would be in there, just not frozen with the PB.  Would it disintegrate during the frying process?


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 10, 2013)

I reminds me of PB and J French toast, which I like.


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Would this work?  Freeze the PB.  Before you wrap the bread around it, spread some jelly on the bread.  The jelly would be in there, just not frozen with the PB.  Would it disintegrate during the frying process?



The jelly would melt from the heat of the oil while frying. Then soak into the bread making it very messy to hold. Right up there with heating up apricot jelly to use as a glaze.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 10, 2013)

Addie said:


> The jelly would melt from the heat of the oil while frying. Then soak into the bread making it very messy to hold. Right up there with heating up apricot jelly to use as a glaze.



Breading the bread  might fix that. Dip the peanut butter-jelly-bread into egg, then panko breadcrumbs and fry.


----------



## kleenex (Dec 10, 2013)

How about making them in an ice cube type tray???

That way you could put some Peanut butter on all sides with some jelly in the middle.

If the peanut butter freezes well enough the jelly should not oooooozzzzzzzeeee out during frying right???


----------

